# Board replacement



## kevhatch (Oct 6, 2017)

I have Blaupunkt 32"TV (Model No. 32/1471-GB-5B-HBKUP-EU) that has stopped working believed to be the LED driver.

I have sourced a replacement board with the same number (tp.msd309.bp85 / 02-shy09b-chu1). The seller has said that as long as the number is the same it will work but I have read elsewhere that even if the board numbers are the same then the chip may not be compatible with my TV.

Can anyone tell me which is correct.

Thanks


----------

